# Langrisser 1 und 2



## Holyangel (15. März 2020)

Langrisser 1 war eines meiner absoluten lieblingsspiele auf dem Mega Drive. Jett gibt es die ersten beiden Spieler der Serie auf dem PC (in einer überarbeiteten Fassung).
Wird es für dieses Spiel einen Test geben, oder ist der Titel zu unbekannt?

Hat das Spiel schon jemand hier gekauft und kann berichten, wie es sich heute so spielt?
Ich bin schwer am überlegen, eigentlich ist nur der, für den Alter des ursprünglichen Titels, hohe Preis im Weg... immerhin kostet es aktuell bei Steam inkl 10% 45 Euro 

Fall es hier schon jemanden gibt, lohnt sich der digitale Soundtrack und artbook?


----------

